# Austro Daimler AD-10



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

found this bike at a yard sale for $75, it is probably from the ealy '80's and had lots of interesting vintage parts on it, one of which nearly got me killed (an Ofmega crank that snapped during a sprint...later found out they were known to be weak back in the day). Set it up as a fixie for awhile and it worked and looked fine as it has no braze ons, currently have it set up for loaded touring. Anyway, works great as an all around bike and is basically similar to what Rivendell sells...


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice bike! Like you I recently picked up an Austro-Daimler in good shape for cheap. I was shopping for an inexpensive commuter with restoration potential -- a vintage road bike on which, for now, I could put toe clips and ride dressed as for work. I think that with the Austro-Daimler I got what I wanted. It will be beautiful when restored; and it isn't bad, now.

Mine is a SLE. Assuming that model is irrelevant in Austro-Daimler serial numbers, mine is probably a 1978, according to this chart: http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Austria/AD_serial_numbers.htm . Unfortunately, there are no SLEs on this chart, so I can't check whether model is irrelevant.

Although I gather from other threads that the SLE was not one of AD's top models, it is very light, very strong, and a very fast, sweet ride. The frame is double-butted, Reynolds 531 steel. The parts are all Campy Record, including the hubs, except for a Weinmann front break, a Stronglight crank, and the tubular rims (the back rim is French and the front rim is Italian, but not Campy).

Anyway, I wonder: is your bike royal blue or purple? I can't tell from the picture. (Mine is royal blue; yours looks similar but more purplish, in the picture at least.) Also, what color are your brand/model decals? Yours look tan in the picture; I can't tell whether mine used to be tan or light blue. They look like a weird mixture of both.

Finally, and maybe I should start a new thread for this (but I don't know how), does anyone out there know from my description above which, if any, parts on my bike are original. Did the 78 (?), SLE come with all campy parts except for a Stronglight crank and non-campy rims? Did it have a Weinmann front brake or is that likely a replacement?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice........The smaller versions of that frame had very long top tubes( 51cm frame had a 56cm tt)...How long is yours?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> ...How long is yours?


TT is that kode?


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

what some call TT, others refer to as..
top tube


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

On the 59cm '78(?) A-D SLE, TT is 58cm -- very similar to my modern road bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Lovely bike! Was AD 10 originally marketed as a touring model?


----------

